# One month in and it's not working out!



## The Kid (Dec 10, 2014)

Need some advice. I've been driving for Uber for a month in LA now and the money sucks. My first day I made $230, but turns out it was pure luck. I was busy non stop from 8 pm till 4 am on NYE, but netted only $140.00. I have averaged $100 to $150 net per 8 hour shift. Here is what I do.

Start from home in inland empire around 8 pm and start taking pings hoping to head West toward LA. Usually
works out and i'm in LA about 10 pm. 

I take every ping as long as not more than 8 minutes away.

I stay in area after drop and wait for next ping. I don't drive around.

I don't chase after surge. Tried it twice and it disappeared before I got there.

I stay busy all night, but short rides that net $2.80 are killing me. Also, waiting 5 to 10 min for passengers adds up. If I wait 5 min for a ping, wait 5 min for the passenger, drive 5 min for a minimum $4.50 fare I made $2.80 for 15 min before expenses. So maybe $7 per hour after expenses. 

Didn't realize how bad it was till I started writing this post.

Any advice on how to increase my income would be appreciated. 

PS: I have maintained a perfect 5* rating for what it's worth.


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

The Kid said:


> Need some advice. I've been driving for Uber for a month in LA now and the money sucks. My first day I made $230, but turns out it was pure luck. I was busy non stop from 8 pm till 4 am on NYE, but netted only $140.00. I have averaged $100 to $150 net per 8 hour shift. Here is what I do.
> 
> Start from home in inland empire around 8 pm and start taking pings hoping to head West toward LA. Usually
> works out and i'm in LA about 10 pm.
> ...


_If your market is adding new " black vehicle" partners ,obtain your TCP and apply for LAX permits. You don't have to have a blk car. I have my TCP but Uber classifies me as an Uber Blk partner. If LA is not on boarding new blk accounts ,try another city in CA ._


----------



## Dakijan (Aug 5, 2014)

You have to be scientific about it. You need to find fishing spots. This means going to a neighborhood, perching up somewhere, and asking yourself "is this place worth my time" by measuring how often does it ping here. Then go to another spot, another spot. Keep in the mind the day and time, location because those are the only variables you can control. When you start getting more data, you can optimize your driving schedule. Also dont ask other driver's where their fishing spots are, it's bad form. You will get bad advice, or it will be so vague that you cant make use of it.


----------



## Jefe (Dec 14, 2014)

I am almost exactly where you are - in terms of 1 month working, similar pay, hours worked, and overall experience. I realize our troubles aren't limited to us, and we're part of what the more tenured driver drivers hate. 

You're definitely not alone. I still like the extra money. The interactions are usually entertaining. My theory is that I've got to learn some locales and patterns to become really efficient. Not ready to throw in the towel yet. 

Good luck to ya!


----------



## The Kid (Dec 10, 2014)

Danikjan said:


> You have to be scientific about it. You need to find fishing spots. This means going to a neighborhood, perching up somewhere, and asking yourself "is this place worth my time" by measuring how often does it ping here. Then go to another spot, another spot. Keep in the mind the day and time, location because those are the only variables you can control. When you start getting more data, you can optimize your driving schedule. Also dont ask other driver's where their fishing spots are, it's bad form. You will get bad advice, or it will be so vague that you cant make use of it.


Great advise, thanks.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Danikjan said:


> Also dont ask other driver's where their fishing spots are, it's bad form. You will get bad advice, or it will be so vague that you cant make use of it.


You mean drivers would give newbies a "bum steer"? Well I never, who would do that 

(No, British colleagues. Not what you think)

Anyway, this guy says he's making $12 - $19 per hour net. That is very good.


----------



## SmileBit199 (Dec 10, 2014)

You're providing a service that most able bodies adults can do. It requires no skill and it's easy to become and Uber driver.

If you thought you would be raking in the bucks doing it you don't know economics very well.


----------



## LADriver (Aug 28, 2014)

The Kid said:


> Need some advice. I've been driving for Uber for a month in LA now and the money sucks. My first day I made $230, but turns out it was pure luck. I was busy non stop from 8 pm till 4 am on NYE, but netted only $140.00. I have averaged $100 to $150 net per 8 hour shift. Here is what I do.
> 
> Start from home in inland empire around 8 pm and start taking pings hoping to head West toward LA. Usually
> works out and i'm in LA about 10 pm.
> ...


Hello The Kid,

Lots of questions here, so I put them through my patented UBER-ALGO-SUPER-DUPER-MACHINE to get you some answers or just suggestions. My status: Full-time, 1 year/3months, double agent (Limo Company 007), but most importantly.......disgruntled UBERX worker bee.

Many questions are answered by....location...location...location. Inland Empire is not a location. It's a wilderness compared to L.A. After the rate cuts I moved to working almost exclusively at LAX. The airport is the big cheese where the $20 and above rides happen. (You can read my posting about procedures somewhere on here.)

My routine is thus: I buy a cup of coffee at my local 7-11 at about 3 P.M. and casually drink it as I drive from Hollywood westbound. Where ever I end up sipping the last drop is where I turn on my crack-phone. Usually I'm in Beverly Hills. (High end neighborhoods my friend!) I usually get something within about 15 minutes, if not sooner, and I'm off to the races. I then drop/wait for a second ping/ride. And then, after I've got a couple of rides under my belt, I head toward LAX, radio silent, no distractions, no deviations. LAX pings like no other. (You can read about my LAX procedure.) I PATIENTLY do about 3 to 4 LAX pickups because they take a long time. But, they're in the $10 to $60 range.

My goal is to gross $160 daily. ($1120 weekly is possible without killing yourself). I usually finish by working the Downtown/Hollywood corridor by 3 A.M. (I take a lot of breaks.) to hit my mark of 10 to 15 rides. And then it's back to 7-11 for some spicy chicken wings!

About drop/wait. I never wait more than 15 minutes in one place. If it's dead, it's dead. Move on to a busy area. Even if that means from Hollywood to Downtown or from Downtown to Hollywood.

Surge Happens. Let it go. If you're in a surge, good for you. If you notice a surge pattern (South Bay regularly) go there the next time. Don't chase a ghost.

Short rides. You have to have a mix of long (LAX) and short (West Hollywood to West Hollywood). Then look at your average fare. You should be at about $15 per ride in the proper mix.

Waiting time. UBER says 10 minutes. I give not one second more. Get a $5 cancellation fee at 10 minutes and move on. I've cancelled several passengers that strung me out (more than one contact) as they were walking to my car. I gave one guy 15 minutes at an LAX hotel and he still didn't show up! Sorry, they were wasting my time, being rude and disrespectful.

Your 5 stars will soon start to erode. I was at 4.8 for months, still there.

By the way, you started during the slowest month, the holidays. Most limo drivers don't even work between Christmas and New Year's Eve. Every knows it's a forced vacation week.

Best of luck from the 7-11 marketing department.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

in Los Angeles after expenses uberx is a minimum wage gig with no boss and a great view that's it. 

nobody makes 1500 a week or five thousand a month like the radio ad said when you signed up


----------



## UberFrolic (Sep 18, 2014)

LADriver said:


> Hello The Kid,
> 
> Lots of questions here, so I put them through my patented UBER-ALGO-SUPER-DUPER-MACHINE to get you some answers or just suggestions. My status: Full-time, 1 year/3months, double agent (Limo Company 007), but most importantly.......disgruntled UBERX worker bee.
> 
> ...


Not all of us have the TCP for pickup or else id be there at lax a lot.


----------



## LADriver (Aug 28, 2014)

UberFrolic said:


> Not all of us have the TCP for pickup or else id be there at lax a lot.


You don't need a TCP to do pickups in the LAX "area". I've already posted my non-TCP LAX procedures on here. You can receive pings from inside the airport. Call or Text the passenger to shuttle out of the airport, LOT C Shuttle, a free bus run by the airport to the Cell Phone Waiting Lot. Or they can shuttle out to one of the hotels, rental car agencies, parking business, etc. 1 out of 5 passengers will shuttle out. That's why you have to be patient. I'm sharing this information to get more non-TCP UBERX drivers to LAX because that way more passengers learn the routine. Many times I'm the only one there because the UBERX TCPs are few and far between and there are a lot of new users that don't know anything about how UBERX works at LAX.


----------



## ChrisInABQ (Oct 21, 2014)

SmileBit199 said:


> You're providing a service that most able bodies adults can do. It requires no skill and it's easy to become and Uber driver.
> 
> If you thought you would be raking in the bucks doing it you don't know economics very well.


Only partially correct. There may not be skill involved in becoming an Uber driver, but I believe skill is involved in remaining a driver after a couple months. There are plenty out there who didn't have the skill and have since been deactivated. Additionally, I've seen many a post here of people who couldn't become a driver for one reason or another. I do agree that it is relatively easy as compared to something like getting a real estate license or a legal TNC driver.

I've seen others post on here that we shouldn't expect much more than minimum wage doing this, but there's something being overlooked with that statement. Okay, low skill level, relative ease of start-up, and no financial buy-in...but how many minimum wage jobs (other than maybe pizza or Jimmy Johns delivery) require the use of your own vehicle/gas other than a commute to and from? The risk involved in using our own vehicles should warrant a greater potential payout. I see many complaining about $8-$9/hour doing this after expenses. It's hard to imagine anyone being satisfied with that unless you truly have nothing and it's all you can get.


----------



## The Kid (Dec 10, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> in Los Angeles after expenses uberx is a minimum wage gig with no boss and a great view that's it.
> 
> nobody makes 1500 a week or five thousand a month like the radio ad said when you signed up


Thanks for the post. Looking for a way to my $7 TO $10 OR $11. Not expecting to get rich. Just need extra money for daughters college tuition.


----------



## The Kid (Dec 10, 2014)

LADriver said:


> Hello The Kid,
> 
> Lots of questions here, so I put them through my patented UBER-ALGO-SUPER-DUPER-MACHINE to get you some answers or just suggestions. My status: Full-time, 1 year/3months, double agent (Limo Company 007), but most importantly.......disgruntled UBERX worker bee.
> 
> ...


Thanks for all the great info and laughs. If i can get average up to $15 it would great. Thanks again!


----------



## The Kid (Dec 10, 2014)

ChrisInABQ said:


> Only partially correct. There may not be skill involved in becoming an Uber driver, but I believe skill is involved in remaining a driver after a couple months. There are plenty out there who didn't have the skill and have since been deactivated. Additionally, I've seen many a post here of people who couldn't become a driver for one reason or another. I do agree that it is relatively easy as compared to something like getting a real estate license or a legal TNC driver.
> 
> I've seen others post on here that we should expect much more than minimum wage doing this, but there's something being overlooked with that statement. Okay, low skill level, relative ease of start-up, and no financial buy-in...but how many minimum wage jobs (other than maybe pizza or Jimmy Johns delivery) require the use of your own vehicle/gas other than a commute to and from? The risk involved in using our own vehicles should warrant a greater potential payout. I see many complaining about $8-$9/hour doing this after expenses. It's hard to imagine anyone being satisfied with that unless you truly have nothing and it's all you can get.


Great Point! I hope by working smarter and seeking good advice, I can do better than the average driver. Thanks for your comment.


----------



## UberFrolic (Sep 18, 2014)

LADriver said:


> You don't need a TCP to do pickups in the LAX "area". I've already posted my non-TCP LAX procedures on here. You can receive pings from inside the airport. Call or Text the passenger to shuttle out of the airport, LOT C Shuttle, a free bus run by the airport to the Cell Phone Waiting Lot. Or they can shuttle out to one of the hotels, rental car agencies, parking business, etc. 1 out of 5 passengers will shuttle out. That's why you have to be patient. I'm sharing this information to get more non-TCP UBERX drivers to LAX because that way more passengers learn the routine. Many times I'm the only one there because the UBERX TCPs are few and far between and there are a lot of new users that don't know anything about how UBERX works at LAX.


Yes I am familiar with the workarounds. And the smart pax will drop pin slightly outside of the airport and text and call me right away. I just never have received a ping from INSIDE the actual lax terminals. The app does not request any rides from within. I'll test it out but I doubt it'll ring. And if it does I'm scared it might be undercover police, yikes!


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

LADriver said:


> You don't need a TCP to do pickups in the LAX "area". I've already posted my non-TCP LAX procedures on here. You can receive pings from inside the airport. Call or Text the passenger to shuttle out of the airport, LOT C Shuttle, a free bus run by the airport to the Cell Phone Waiting Lot. Or they can shuttle out to one of the hotels, rental car agencies, parking business, etc. 1 out of 5 passengers will shuttle out. That's why you have to be patient. I'm sharing this information to get more non-TCP UBERX drivers to LAX because that way more passengers learn the routine. Many times I'm the only one there because the UBERX TCPs are few and far between and there are a lot of new users that don't know anything about how UBERX works at LAX.


_All that for a pick up. Just seems easier to obtain the TCP. _


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

LADriver said:


> Hello The Kid,
> 
> Lots of questions here, so I put them through my patented UBER-ALGO-SUPER-DUPER-MACHINE to get you some answers or just suggestions. My status: Full-time, 1 year/3months, double agent (Limo Company 007), but most importantly.......disgruntled UBERX worker bee.
> 
> ...


How much time is involved, waiting for passenger to get on shuttle, shuttle driver loads luggage, shuttle get to your location, passenger gets off shuttle with luggage, passenger finds you, you load luggage and passenger.

You are asking clients where they are going?, looks to me like you on a road to deactivation.


----------



## LADriver (Aug 28, 2014)

SDUberdriver said:


> _All that for a pick up. Just seems easier to obtain the TCP. _


Been there, done that. I lease cars from limo services for their n0n-UBER commercial insurance coverage. To be able to drive my own limo clients. A TCP Prius goes for $450/week. Very expensive. A Non-TCP Prius goes for $300/week. A savings of $600/month. That covers my expensed for gas, washes, waters for the whole month. Plus, I can still do LAX pickups. A TCP involves, 1. An original commercial registration, not a conversion. 2. A DBA, most likely an Incorporation. Filing articles of Incorporation to protect personal assets. 3. Start-up and continuing TCP (1/3 of one percent of gross income I believe) cost to the state. 4. LAX registration and yearly renewal. Be my guest.


----------



## LADriver (Aug 28, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> How much time is involved, waiting for passenger to get on shuttle, shuttle driver loads luggage, shuttle get to your location, passenger gets off shuttle with luggage, passenger finds you, you load luggage and passenger.
> 
> You are asking clients where they are going?, looks to me like you on a road to deactivation.


Believe me, the passengers that reach me love the fact that I'm there for them. I know because they tell me. The newbie passengers can take a while ( I have to baby step them through the levels you mentioned), but the one's that know the drill are easy. They even know to shuttle out BEFORE they order their UBERX from a hotel. When I get a ping from hotel row, I get them within 5 minutes easy. And they get their 1/2 priced cab. And it doesn't matter where they're going. I know there's going to be short, very short, long, and very long rides. It's all about the average fare. Anywhere from $6 to $140. By the way, 1 year and 3 months with UBER, 20 years with limos in and out of LAX. Hardly a deactivation candidate.


----------



## LADriver (Aug 28, 2014)

UberFrolic said:


> Yes I am familiar with the workarounds. And the smart pax will drop pin slightly outside of the airport and text and call me right away. I just never have received a ping from INSIDE the actual lax terminals. The app does not request any rides from within. I'll test it out but I doubt it'll ring. And if it does I'm scared it might be undercover police, yikes!


Just to be clear, by inside LAX, I mean the passenger orders from the airport. The UBERX driver NEVER goes into the airport property to try to get a ping. There's no need. Just park a couple of blocks outside of LAX and your iphone will receive constant pings.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

LADriver said:


> Believe me, the passengers that reach me love the fact that I'm there for them. I know because they tell me. The newbie passengers can take a while ( I have to baby step them through the levels you mentioned), but the one's that know the drill are easy. They even know to shuttle out BEFORE they order their UBERX from a hotel. When I get a ping from hotel row, I get them within 5 minutes easy. And they get their 1/2 priced cab. And it doesn't matter where they're going. I know there's going to be short, very short, long, and very long rides. It's all about the average fare. Anywhere from $6 to $140. By the way, 1 year and 3 months with UBER, 20 years with limos in and out of LAX. Hardly a deactivation candidate.


I am thinking of doing this, I did close to the same thing at Ontario Airport CA, when i drove taxi, I was not an airport taxi, so would have clients take shuttle to car rental at east end of ONT, but i am worried about the one or two asshole clients that complaint to uber about being asked to shuttle out to my location.


----------



## LADriver (Aug 28, 2014)

painfreepc said:


> I am thinking of doing this, I did close to the same thing at Ontario Airport CA, when i drove taxi, I was not an airport taxi, so would have clients take shuttle to car rental at east end of ONT, but i am worried about the one or two asshole clients that complaint to uber about being asked to shuttle out to my location.


My experience since September, when rate changes pushed me toward LAX, is that 1 out of 5 passengers will take a shuttle. The clients that are future complainers never make it to the shuttle stage. They cancel on their own. I hear, "I'm not taking a shuttle!", (mostly females I might add). Also, "That's a pain.", "Oh never mind, we'll take a taxi.", "I was dropped off by an UBERX." My response, "Please cancel." and on to the real passenger. I weed out the complainers after the first text. The one's that are agreeable work with me to get to the car.


----------



## CLAkid (Oct 23, 2014)

LADriver said:


> Hello The Kid,
> 
> Lots of questions here, so I put them through my patented UBER-ALGO-SUPER-DUPER-MACHINE to get you some answers or just suggestions. My status: Full-time, 1 year/3months, double agent (Limo Company 007), but most importantly.......disgruntled UBERX worker bee.
> 
> ...


When you say that you do lax pickups, are you referring to the areas around LAX? Because we are not allowed to pick up at LAX.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

LADriver said:


> My experience since September, when rate changes pushed me toward LAX, is that 1 out of 5 passengers will take a shuttle. The clients that are future complainers never make it to the shuttle stage. They cancel on their own. I hear, "I'm not taking a shuttle!", (mostly females I might add). Also, "That's a pain.", "Oh never mind, we'll take a taxi.", "I was dropped off by an UBERX." My response, "Please cancel." and on to the real passenger. I weed out the complainers after the first text. The one's that are agreeable work with me to get to the car.


1 in 5 sounds about right, some of my old taxi ads can still be found on the net in the IE, they ask if I am a taxi, when I say no and start to talk about uber most hang up, only about 1 or 2 out 10 callers say they will down load the uber app.

I am thinking of getting commercial insurance, because many are callers me for ONT and LAX drop off.


----------



## LADriver (Aug 28, 2014)

CLAkid said:


> When you say that you do lax pickups, are you referring to the areas around LAX? Because we are not allowed to pick up at LAX.


Non-TCP UBERX is not allowed to enter and pickup on LAX property. But, UBERX passengers can ping from inside the airport, from the terminals, even from the tarmac while the planes are moving toward a gate. I park next to the hotels, 96 St. Burger King is a good lot. Most passengers DO NOT KNOW that MOST UBERX cannot go curbside so they order it anyway. I slowly "fish" them out of the airport by texting, "...take a shuttle..." and so on. (I have 5 templates ready for most questions.) The one's that know the value of the ride ($18 to Santa Monica instead of $60.) accept the fact that they have to shuttle out. Mostly it's one passenger with one bag. Sometimes a couple with 2 bags. They have to be mobile enough to use a shuttle. And, of course, there's a lot of rides in the LAX area as you put it. From hotels, parking spots, rental car agencies, IN-N-OUT burger, the bars on Sepulveda. I get LAX employees, locals from surrounding businesses going home, LMU students, flight attendants, Super-Shuttle drivers dropping off their vans going home, etc.


----------



## Oakdale49 (Jan 8, 2015)

Thanks for the post and all of this feedback. This is fascinating on learning how Uber drivers work, think, and just go about their drives. My interest has been perked in the past to join Uber as a driver because of those craigslist ads stating how you can make a decent income on the side but this puts things in perspective.


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

LADriver said:


> Been there, done that. I lease cars from limo services for their n0n-UBER commercial insurance coverage. To be able to drive my own limo clients. A TCP Prius goes for $450/week. Very expensive. A Non-TCP Prius goes for $300/week. A savings of $600/month. That covers my expensed for gas, washes, waters for the whole month. Plus, I can still do LAX pickups. A TCP involves, 1. An original commercial registration, not a conversion. 2. A DBA, most likely an Incorporation. Filing articles of Incorporation to protect personal assets. 3. Start-up and continuing TCP (1/3 of one percent of gross income I believe) cost to the state. 4. LAX registration and yearly renewal. Be my guest.


_Yes I know, I have my TCP._


----------



## CLAkid (Oct 23, 2014)

LADriver said:


> Non-TCP UBERX is not allowed to enter and pickup on LAX property. But, UBERX passengers can ping from inside the airport, from the terminals, even from the tarmac while the planes are moving toward a gate. I park next to the hotels, 96 St. Burger King is a good lot. Most passengers DO NOT KNOW that MOST UBERX cannot go curbside so they order it anyway. I slowly "fish" them out of the airport by texting, "...take a shuttle..." and so on. (I have 5 templates ready for most questions.) The one's that know the value of the ride ($18 to Santa Monica instead of $60.) accept the fact that they have to shuttle out. Mostly it's one passenger with one bag. Sometimes a couple with 2 bags. They have to be mobile enough to use a shuttle. And, of course, there's a lot of rides in the LAX area as you put it. From hotels, parking spots, rental car agencies, IN-N-OUT burger, the bars on Sepulveda. I get LAX employees, locals from surrounding businesses going home, LMU students, flight attendants, Super-Shuttle drivers dropping off their vans going home, etc.


This is very useful information. Thanks for posting it. I was under the impression that the area with geo fenced and that passengers could not pinget Uber X drivers from the airport. I guess I was wrong.


----------



## formeruberdriver (Dec 27, 2014)

First - morning airports runs, second day shopping mall runs, three evening bar runs, Friday/Saturday evening bar runs, morning prostitute home runs, that is most lukrative way to do money. Other - do not show you're phone - police do not like uberies, do not run like hell to pax - 90% of them not ready, do not wait more than 5 min. Call to verify address, do not pick up low rating pax, that's pretty all... When I quit my rating been 4.87


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Do you recommend any particular shuttle, or do you just say take whatever shuttle happens to be right in front of you?

Do you deadhead back to LAX?


----------



## mizzrock (Jan 3, 2015)

The Kid said:


> Need some advice. I've been driving for Uber for a month in LA now and the money sucks. My first day I made $230, but turns out it was pure luck. I was busy non stop from 8 pm till 4 am on NYE, but netted only $140.00. I have averaged $100 to $150 net per 8 hour shift. Here is what I do.
> 
> Start from home in inland empire around 8 pm and start taking pings hoping to head West toward LA. Usually
> works out and i'm in LA about 10 pm.
> ...


I just worked 8hrs (4hrs in morning commute) (4hrs in evening commute) only grossed $179 this is also with Lyft NOT Uber. And my region is san Francisco. This isnt working out anymore


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

The Kid said:


> Need some advice. I've been driving for Uber for a month in LA now and the money sucks. My first day I made $230, but turns out it was pure luck. I was busy non stop from 8 pm till 4 am on NYE, but netted only $140.00. I have averaged $100 to $150 net per 8 hour shift. Here is what I do.
> 
> Start from home in inland empire around 8 pm and start taking pings hoping to head West toward LA. Usually
> works out and i'm in LA about 10 pm.
> ...


This is typical problem of the taxi business, and I have driven cabs for 10 years. It's not much different for Uber now that we got the lion's share of the call business.
In San Diego, I know which areas are more likely to give longer rides, and that's where i go. 
First off, drive at night, because at night, rides are longer, and there are more trips. Figure out the centers where people are likely to go, and hang out in the outskirts for the first part of the shift, up till about 8/9 PM, take a break, then hang out in the centers where everyone went to, to take them back. In San Diego, t his is simple, most people go downtown to the Gaslamp or little Italy. So, I hang out in mission valley, Clairemont, La Jolla, Torrey Pines, and UTC, etc, then about 9 pm I go downtown and take them back. Of course, a trip can go just about anywhere, I'm just generalizing.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> in Los Angeles after expenses uberx is a minimum wage gig with no boss and a great view that's it.
> 
> nobody makes 1500 a week or five thousand a month like the radio ad said when you signed up


nailed it


----------



## SmileBit199 (Dec 10, 2014)

I'm officially changing my stance on all the complaining that goes on in here.

I love it.

Complain and then quit driving for Uber so there's one less driver on the road and I can be in higher demand.

Let the babies cry and the hustlers hustle!


----------



## SmileBit199 (Dec 10, 2014)

mizzrock said:


> I just worked 8hrs (4hrs in morning commute) (4hrs in evening commute) only grossed $179 this is also with Lyft NOT Uber. And my region is san Francisco. This isnt working out anymore


Peace!


----------



## mizzrock (Jan 3, 2015)

SmileBit199 said:


> Peace!


I'm not leaving. Got bills. I'm just *****ing.


----------



## LADriver (Aug 28, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Do you recommend any particular shuttle, or do you just say take whatever shuttle happens to be right in front of you?
> 
> Do you deadhead back to LAX?


I highly recommend the LOT C shuttle run by the airport. 1. It's free (passengers sometimes tip other shuttle drivers to dodge questions). 2. It's first stop/drop is the cell phone waiting lot right after the 96 street bridge. There's a decent waiting area. Although I've discovered that you CANNOT receive pings if you sit in this lot. It appears to be geo-fenced. You can get text messages once you have an order. But no first time pings. 3. It's easy to describe to a passenger. (I get, "It's to complicated. I'll take a cab.") If I give to many shuttle options. 4. If a passenger gets frustrated with waiting on the Lot C shuttle, but is committed to taking their cheap cab, then give them the "take any shuttle" option.

And lastly, Yes, I deadhead back to LAX depending on where I drop-off. If I drop in a busy area such as DTLA or Hollywood, I'll stick around for ONE pickup. This way I can pad the $20 ride I just did with a short little $5 ride and then head back to LAX. I may even get a ride BACK TO LAX without asking! (I love it when passengers take me in the direction I want to go.) This also helps my "acceptance" rate because there was a time in September when I declined the inside LAX pings while waiting for the easier Hotel Row jobs. UBER warned me about a less then 90% acceptance rate. If I drop-off in a slow/dead area like the West San Fernando Valley, I'll immediately return toward the LAX area. I know it's a lot of miles, but the only way to get $40 to $60 Orange County runs is out of LAX.


----------



## CLAkid (Oct 23, 2014)

mizzrock said:


> I just worked 8hrs (4hrs in morning commute) (4hrs in evening commute) only grossed $179 this is also with Lyft NOT Uber. And my region is san Francisco. This isnt working out anymore


What do you mean "only grossed?" $179 in 2 4-hour shifts would be a great day for me here in L.A. How much were you making before???


----------



## mizzrock (Jan 3, 2015)

CLAkid said:


> What do you mean "only grossed?" $179 in 2 4-hour shifts would be a great day for me here in L.A. How much were you making before???


I started in August 2014 for 4hrs I'd make $200-300 so in 8hrs (like the shift mentioned above) I expected $400 or less.Oh and according to Lyft those were PEAK hours.


----------



## Uberslop (Dec 29, 2014)

SmileBit199 said:


> I'm officially changing my stance on all the complaining that goes on in here.
> 
> I love it.
> 
> ...


And they got a better job meanwhile you are still an
uber loser


----------



## SmileBit199 (Dec 10, 2014)

Uberslop said:


> And they got a better job meanwhile you are still an
> uber loser


No. I would be willing to bet many are sitting on their ass complaining about other aspects of their lives.

I also just started driving for Lyft and in two days I'm averaging 14 dollars an hour after gas costs.

Keep whining though.


----------



## MoneyUber4 (Dec 9, 2014)

SmileBit199 said:


> I'm officially changing my stance on all the complaining that goes on in here.
> 
> I love it.
> 
> ...


I recommend all drivers to keep and hand written log with Uber or Lyft. 
And specially Lyft, they don't pay you your tolls on the ride. 
I have 10 tolls / trips to New York that still pending with Lyft $140.00 
Lyft sucks with their ride report and even with your own written log it is hard to compare the trip. 
Their reports shows NO time of pick up or drop off, NO name, NO route, NO map. Lyft sucks. 
Be careful with Lyft, they will rob you.


----------



## CLAkid (Oct 23, 2014)

mizzrock said:


> I started in August 2014 for 4hrs I'd make $200-300 so in 8hrs (like the shift mentioned above) I expected $400 or less.Oh and according to Lyft those were PEAK hours.


Wish I was in SF...


----------

